# Safety orientation of new employees



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

What do you guys do for safety orientation of new employees? Do you have a formal orientation program? 

Looking for a quick 1 or 2 page document to quickly go over some basic safety, have the employee sign and be done. Maybe an hour safety training session hitting on multiple topics but not going into great depth, leaving the in depth discussion for weekly meetings. 

Anyone got anything?


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.osha.gov/Publications/reducing-falls-during-residential-construction-re-roofing.pdf

http://www.osha.gov/Publications/reducing-falls-roof-repair-factsheet.pdf

You can find bunch of materials by clicking the link below:
http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/fallprotection/index.html


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Safety Guy, this could certainly be incorporated into a new employee orientation, however I was kinda looking for something more like this: http://climate-engr.com/uploads/3._New_Employee_Orientation.pdf but maybe 5 pages, not 23 pages.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Try searching google for "Roof Safety Guidelines". I found a document with a layout I liked and changed it to fit my needs and OHS Act requirements. Usually they outline Background, responsibilities of crew members, vehicle use, ladder use, fall protection use, Pre-work checks/meetings, and accident contact info.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Y not make it part of the Hiring process?? Give them the 23 page Document and tell them you come back in 3 days and I am going to give you a HARD test about this info. you need a 100% to get the Job. Boom, 10 questions that are from the text. you can hire them either way juts tell them they need a 100% then they will actually read it.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Not a bad idea, I like the part about come back in 3 days, because that will save me HOURS presenting it to them. Great idea actually. 

That idea actually changes my whole means of thought about this idea.


----------

